# ATI Radeon Driver Install - How To



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

I have Core i5-760 + Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R + Sapphire HD-5570 Graphics card. ATI provides Linux/Windows binary driver for the card and so installing it in my Ubuntu box was a breeze. However, I do not know how to install it in FreeBSD; I could not find any How-To in this forum. I do not have too much experience configuring Xorg either(I have read the Xorg related pages in the Handbook). I also looked up in google but did not get any relevant search result. It would be great if someone took their time off to write a short how-to. Here is my xorg.conf.new file


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  410   260	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "GSM"
	ModelName    ""
	HorizSync    28.0 - 83.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CustomEDID"         	# [<str>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ClockGating"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicPM"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NewPLL"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>

        Option     "NoAccel"  "True"          	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Unknown Board"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes "1440x900"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 11, 2010)

With Xorg on FreeBSD, the only choice for your GPU is x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (aka. 'radeon').  Make sure your ports tree is up-to-date, because you will need a very new version of the driver.  You do appear to have the proper driver selected in your xorg.conf file.  Does X start?  If not, it's possible that the driver in ports is not new enough for your GPU and you will have to build a newer one from source.

Please note that there is *no* acceleration (2D or 3D) for your GPU in the open source driver at the moment.  The code is under review at AMD and will hopefully be available shortly but, even then, it will have to be ported to FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Adamk,

Thanks for your quick reply. Yes, my X starts. But my display is horribly slow. It constantly flickers; am not even able to watch a movie as of now. My monitor has support for both VGA and DVI and right now i am not able to use DVI also.

Also I am trying use FreeBSD as a desktop. Are you suggesting that I may not be able to have a usable display with the h/w I have?


----------



## adamk (Aug 11, 2010)

Slow is expected.  I would not expect flickering or the problem using DVI.  Show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

This is my Xorg.0.log


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freehub.freeworld.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 30 June 2010  02:45:04AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 11 04:35:52 2010
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68d9:174b:e142 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfbac0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000be00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default ati Device 0"
		Driver	"ati"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default ati Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
		Driver	"vesa"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
		Driver	"fbdev"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "ServerLayout"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"
		Screen	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
	EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
```


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

Xorg.0.log continued...


```
ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),
	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),
	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,
	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,
	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,
	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,
	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,
	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,
	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,
	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,
	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,
	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,
	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,
	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,
	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,
	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,
	ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
	ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),
	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,
	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,
	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,
	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,
	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,
	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,
	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,
	ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,
	ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
	ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,
	ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,
	ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290,
	CYPRESS, ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,
	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,
	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,
	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,
	CEDAR
```


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

continues ...


```
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fbac0000
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fbac0000: size 128KB
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0
(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5570" (ChipID = 0x68d9)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000) was already clear
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 
	SubsystemVendorID: 0x174b SubsystemID: 0xe142
	IOBaseAddress: 0xbe00
	Filename: 2E142C10.001
	BIOS Bootup Message: 
REDWOOD C02101 HM DDR3 64MX16                                           
(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20
(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffec
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space
(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffec
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead
(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 650000
(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 800000
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 27000
(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 6750
(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000
(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000
(II) RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen
(II) RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=1048576K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000
(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "HDMI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
  XRANDR name: HDMI-0
  Connector: HDMI-A
  DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2
  DDC reg: 0x6450
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-I
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
  DDC reg: 0x6460
(II) RADEON(0): Port2:
  XRANDR name: VGA-0
  Connector: VGA
  CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2
  DDC reg: 0x6430
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Unhandled monitor type 0
finished output detect: 1
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4b05  Serial#: 18757
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 18
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.643 redY: 0.325   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.616
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.081   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330
(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:
(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989
(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: L194WT
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d054b45490000
(II) RADEON(0): 	121101036a291a78ea9bb6a4534b9d24
(II) RADEON(0): 	144f54a76f80950f81808140714f0101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098
(II) RADEON(0): 	360098ff1000001c000000fd00384b1c
(II) RADEON(0): 	530e000a202020202020000000fc004c
(II) RADEON(0): 	31393457540a202020202020000000fc
(II) RADEON(0): 	000a20202020202020202020202000b5
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4b05  Serial#: 18757
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 18
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.643 redY: 0.325   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.616
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.081   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330
(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:
(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989
(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: L194WT
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d054b45490000
(II) RADEON(0): 	121101036a291a78ea9bb6a4534b9d24
(II) RADEON(0): 	144f54a76f80950f81808140714f0101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098
(II) RADEON(0): 	360098ff1000001c000000fd00384b1c
(II) RADEON(0): 	530e000a202020202020000000fc004c
(II) RADEON(0): 	31393457540a202020202020000000fc
(II) RADEON(0): 	000a20202020202020202020202000b5
```


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

still continues ...


```
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 19205
(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected
(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1440x900
(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Blank CRTC 2 success
Disable CRTC memreq 2 success
Disable CRTC 2 success
Blank CRTC 3 success
Disable CRTC memreq 3 success
Disable CRTC 3 success
Blank CRTC 4 success
Disable CRTC memreq 4 success
Disable CRTC 4 success
Blank CRTC 5 success
Disable CRTC memreq 5 success
Disable CRTC 5 success
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled
mc fb loc is 00ef00e0
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ef00e0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1536,8191)
(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1440) to (1536,1442)
(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1536 x 6749
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ef00e0 0x003f0000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 96 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00873000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 96 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00879000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 96 kb for hardware cursor 2 at offset 0x0087f000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 96 kb for hardware cursor 3 at offset 0x00885000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 96 kb for hardware cursor 4 at offset 0x0088b000
(II) RADEON(0): Will use 96 kb for hardware cursor 5 at offset 0x00891000
(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1536 x 6725
(II) RADEON(0): Textured video requires CP on R5xx/R6xx/R7xx/IGP
Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Blank CRTC 2 success
Disable CRTC memreq 2 success
Disable CRTC 2 success
Blank CRTC 3 success
Disable CRTC memreq 3 success
Disable CRTC 3 success
Blank CRTC 4 success
Disable CRTC memreq 4 success
Disable CRTC 4 success
Blank CRTC 5 success
Disable CRTC memreq 5 success
Disable CRTC 5 success
Output CRT2 disable success
Blank CRTC 0 success
Disable CRTC memreq 0 success
Disable CRTC 0 success
Mode 1440x900 - 1904 934 6
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ef00e0 0x00ef00e0
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000
Set DCPLL success
Picked PLL 0
before 10650 0x0
after 10650 0 0
best_freq: 106527
best_feedback_div: 217
best_frac_feedback_div: 0
best_ref_div: 5
best_post_div: 11
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 106500, PLL 1065270
(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 5, fbdiv 0xD9(217), fracfbdiv 0, pdiv 11
Set CRTC 0 PLL success
Set DTD CRTC Timing success
Set CRTC 0 Overscan success
Not using RMX
scaler 0 setup success
Set CRTC 0 Source success
crtc 0 YUV disable setup success
Output DAC2 setup success
Output CRT2 enable success
Enable CRTC 0 success
Enable CRTC memreq 0 success
Unblank CRTC 0 success
Output UNIPHY2 transmitter setup success
Blank CRTC 1 success
Disable CRTC memreq 1 success
Disable CRTC 1 success
Blank CRTC 2 success
Disable CRTC memreq 2 success
Disable CRTC 2 success
Blank CRTC 3 success
Disable CRTC memreq 3 success
Disable CRTC 3 success
Blank CRTC 4 success
Disable CRTC memreq 4 success
Disable CRTC 4 success
Blank CRTC 5 success
Disable CRTC memreq 5 success
Disable CRTC 5 success
(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(--) RandR disabled
```


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

Whoa whoa whoa, this is one huge file!


```
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 381 x 238
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Optical Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) USB Optical Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) USB Optical Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) USB Optical Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) USB Optical Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 19205
(II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4b05  Serial#: 18757
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 18
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.643 redY: 0.325   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.616
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.081   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330
(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:
(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989
(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: L194WT
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d054b45490000
(II) RADEON(0): 	121101036a291a78ea9bb6a4534b9d24
(II) RADEON(0): 	144f54a76f80950f81808140714f0101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098
(II) RADEON(0): 	360098ff1000001c000000fd00384b1c
(II) RADEON(0): 	530e000a202020202020000000fc004c
(II) RADEON(0): 	31393457540a202020202020000000fc
(II) RADEON(0): 	000a20202020202020202020202000b5
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 19205
(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
```


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

Stop Xorg, Stop!


```
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 19205
(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4b05  Serial#: 18757
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 18
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.643 redY: 0.325   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.616
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.081   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330
(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:
(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989
(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: L194WT
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0): 	00ffffffffffff001e6d054b45490000
(II) RADEON(0): 	121101036a291a78ea9bb6a4534b9d24
(II) RADEON(0): 	144f54a76f80950f81808140714f0101
(II) RADEON(0): 	0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098
(II) RADEON(0): 	360098ff1000001c000000fd00384b1c
(II) RADEON(0): 	530e000a202020202020000000fc004c
(II) RADEON(0): 	31393457540a202020202020000000fc
(II) RADEON(0): 	000a20202020202020202020202000b5
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 19205
(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

It stopped :e
That's my log!!


----------



## adamk (Aug 11, 2010)

OK, how about the output of 'xrandr' now 

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 11, 2010)

```
[arun@freehub ~]$ xrandr 
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 1440
HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
VGA-0 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 408mm x 255mm
   1440x900       59.9*+   75.0  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1280x960       60.0  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  
   832x624        74.6  
   800x600        75.0     60.3     56.2  
   640x480        75.0     59.9  
   720x400        70.1
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 11, 2010)

Well you're running at 1440x900 @ 60, you could try setting the refresh rate to 75 with `xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1440x900 -r 75` and see if that eliminates the flickering.

As for the DVI port...  Both the Xorg log file and xrandr say that there's nothing connected.  Is there a monitor currently attached to the DVI port?

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 12, 2010)

Still no progress . VGA still flickering and DVI output is not working


----------



## adamk (Aug 12, 2010)

No progress? With what, exactly?  Presumably you ran the command I gave you, right?  In fact, one of the radeon developers was talking on IRC today and this is what he said about the refresh rate of modern LCDs:



> if you have an LCD higher refresh rates are almost certainly a lie anyway.  the display controller typically downsamples to 60Hz if that happens.



One of the other devs:



> the 75 is there for compatibility. the native timing is usually 60, but they support 75 for old cards that try and use it



So it looks like you are using 60Hz no matter what.  I'm not sure if that's the cause of the flickering or not though.

You also never answered my other question.  Is there a monitor actually attached to the DVI port?  Both xrandr and your Xorg log file say that it's disconnected.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 12, 2010)

trybeingarun said:
			
		

> Still no progress . VGA still flickering and DVI output is not working



What happens if you try a lower resolution mode like 1280x1024?


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,

Adamk -
First of all thanks for taking your time out and replying to my questions.
I gave `xrandr --output DVI-0` and it recognized that DVI was connected. My xrandr is giving the following output.


```
[arun@freehub /usr/home/arun]$ xrandr 
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 1440
HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-0 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 408mm x 255mm
   1440x900       59.9*+   59.9  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1280x960       60.0  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  
   832x624        74.6  
   800x600        75.0     60.3     56.2  
   640x480        75.0     59.9  
   720x400        70.1  
VGA-0 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 408mm x 255mm
   1440x900       59.9*+   75.0  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1280x960       60.0  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  
   832x624        74.6  
   800x600        75.0     60.3     56.2  
   640x480        75.0     59.9  
   720x400        70.1
```

However when I remove the VGA connection and simply go on a DVI then I can see a few boot logs and after that the display goes out. I connected my VGA to an old CRT monitor and DVI to LCD expecting that VGA would still work even if DVI does not work but unfortunately both displays went out during boot itself.

Right now I connected the VGA to my LCD monitor and then after the system was fully up (KDE etc. came up) I connected DVI and gave `xrandr --output DVI-0`. Even now when I put my monitor in Digital mode I get no display.

Could you tell me what I am missing out?

Also I do not see any flickering as such now. But when I do Alt+Tab etc(anything that refreshes the window) I could see that the entire window being redrawn(Hope you get what I mean).

Regards
Arun


----------



## adamk (Aug 12, 2010)

With a monitor connected to the DVI port, run 'xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto' and see if that activates the monitor on the DVI port.

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 12, 2010)

> With a monitor connected to the DVI port, run 'xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto' and see if that activates the monitor on the DVI port.


Nope, did not work 

Arun


----------



## adamk (Aug 12, 2010)

Did you get any errors, or did the screen just stay blank?

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 12, 2010)

After I gave that KDE H/w manager asked about a new monitor being found. Then the screen went blank. No errors...

Arun


----------



## adamk (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, then I'm really out of ideas other than perhaps building a newer version of the driver from git.  There are instructions here: http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo#xf86-video-ati.28ddx.29  They are geared mostly towards linux users but should mostly work on FreeBSD.  You'd probably *not* want to use the stable branch, and stick with the latest code instead.

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay, I will look at the link. Thanks for the effort man!

Arun


----------

